# Crankcase Vent Hose recall...



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

BMW recently sent out a recall notice to owners of certain '99 and '00 323i, 323Ci, 328i, 328Ci, 528i/iT, and Z3 owners for the replacement of the crankcase ventilation hose. While this was discussed here last week, I figured I would update all of you on what it was about since most of you had no idea what the recall was for. Give your dealer a call if you own one of these cars and did not receive a letter so that they can run your VIN and see if you are affected. Caution: there are alot of cars with this recall, so your dealer might not have the part in stock. Make sure that you ask if they have them, and if not, be sure they order the part and have it before you go in. It is a very simple repair but be sure they have the parts so you don't have to go back multiple times.

I actually found this quite humorous. A few weeks ago I ordered a hose for the front of the engine on my E30 as I saw it was dry-rotted and I didn't want it to crack and leave me stranded. I was cleaning my desk today and saw the receipt for the part- it was a Crankcase Vent Hose. Then I came across a recall letter I got from BMW about the campaign and it went on to describe the recall was for the Crankcase Vent hose. I got a little humor out of the fact that over 9 model years they were unable to design a better hose. My old E30 and E46 both had to have it replaced. I guess it was just ironic that this same small part had to replaced on both my BMWs within the same week.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

BMW reuses a lot of their parts. That's good and bad, I guess. But the rear upper shock mounts is another area where they've never redesigned it since the E30 and have had perpetual problems.


----------

